# FET with a cold!



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2005)

Just wondering if someone can give me some advice.  We have been told we can do a FET this month but I am choked with the cold.  Would it be better if I waited until I was completely clear of the cold or just get on with it?  Not really sure what to do?!!!! 

Thanks

Cameron


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

hi there i would get on with it i was still recovering from a thyroidectomy op and ended up on antibiotics for sinusitis and still got pregnant as well as developing severe OHSS,  so anything can happen if it's meant to be.. I'm sure your clinic will advise you if you talk to them..all the best!!

Katina


----------

